# Propane Cover



## pk54

The rubber hold downs on my propane cover came loose and the wind took care of the cover on my 2004 28bhs. Our dealer checked with keystone and they want about $180 plus $200 s&h because they wont ship it in cardboard box, has to be wood crated. I don't have a problem putting an aftermarket on before I spend that kind of money on a cover. Anyone know of a rv salvage or similar place to get an original equipment. Thanks


----------



## Leedek

I know there are many here that feel your pain.







I'm very surprised that Keystone has any of these around. They are as rare as '57 Pontiac grills.










Good Luck!!!


----------



## TimU

Don't know where you're from - but there are some RV salvage yards around. I have passed on in years past on i-44 between Joplin, MO, and Springfield, MO. Looks to be a very large place. Check online for "RV Salvage". I have seen a few that show parts, and prices for some stuff. Might find one near you.

Mine was in pretty bad shape, and after I put on the ladder bar setup on the hitch for my equalize hitch - that's about finished it off. Would require some extensive modification to fit over that, etc. And had several large cracks that would need to be stop-drilled, and some kind of backer put on (molded to contour, etc.), glued (what kind of plastic is this stuff anyway?), and probably pop-rivited to keep it on. and that might make it too stiff and more prone to cracking, etc.

I have kept it, in case I actually feel the urge to create a mold, and do some fiberglass layup (har-dee-har-har).

While I like the style of the original - I hate the constant "on-off" to access the tanks, and anything else that might be under it (battery, cables, etc.). I have not found anything I'm really happy with to date. The basic replacement choice is - vinyl cover - or - vinyl cover. With the tanks mounted tandem instead of side-x-side, they don't seem to make any "hard" covers that will work. And I'm not sure I want to change the orientation of the tanks, and re-plumb, just to get a hard cover.


----------



## Snow

Leedek said:


> I know there are many here that feel your pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very surprised that Keystone has any of these around. They are as rare as '57 Pontiac grills.


I have two of those kicking around, One on a car and the other in a box or parts...


----------



## Leedek

Snow said:


> I know there are many here that feel your pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very surprised that Keystone has any of these around. They are as rare as '57 Pontiac grills.


I have two of those kicking around, One on a car and the other in a box or parts...








[/quote]

OK... Snow, do you own a Pontiac Starchief, Chieftain, or you got one of those Pontiac Laurentian.... Ehh ?

My first real car was a '57 Starchief Custom 2dr HDTP.... I owned three over the years. Mean machine! The one below is the last one I owned. This 4-door hard top I towed from Washington State to New York back to my last USAF duty station. People in New York had not seen old cars like we have here on the West Coast. Not many survive the salt roads of Upstate. Grills are one of the most delicate parts. They are not too many pot-metal parts around any more. The man I sold it to back there was flabbergasted. A '57 with no Bondo.... unheard of!

Brings back some great memories from the 60s. This machine was the perfect drive-in movie vehicle.







Sorry to get off on a tangent but anyone that owns a '57... I have to reply.


----------



## Snow

Good old Canadian made Laurentian ... Built on a Chevy wide track frame powered by a 283 V8 ...


----------



## Leedek

Snow said:


> Good old Canadian made Laurentian ... Built on a Chevy wide track frame powered by a 283 V8 ...


Wow... I am grinning from ear to ear.







That is a great looking "Pontiac". Does your car have stainless headliner ribs? I notice the rear fenders have but three stars and the Starchief has the four. Po' mans Cadillac. There was a LOT of chrome on these monsters. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Snow

Yes has the chrome roof ribs.. The Canadian Pontiac's all got the 3 stars due to a longer center "spear" then their American counter parts


----------



## thefulminator

I had a similar problem with the cover on our 21RS trying to fly off. If you get a new cover, you might want to consider putting a floor under it like I did on ours. It helped keep the wind under the trailer from trying to pull the cover off.

Propane cover floor


----------



## RunningRigging

Related question..... Does anybody know where one can get new rubber "hold downs"? I've got one missing on a 28KRS I just bought and the other three look like they've not long to live.

Safe travels all. 

gary


----------

